# Need book recommendations for 14 y/o girl



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

We are having difficulty finding a book in Kindle form that she would enjoy. She is a hesitant reader but has enjoyed all of the Sarah Dessen books. She has no interest in Twilight and the sequels. The book needs to be a young adult or adult book. I am hoping that she might pick up more books in kindle form.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

If she likes suspense/scary books, she may like R. L. Stine.  His books can occasionally have some blood in them, though.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

You might try Ann Brashares and the Janet Evanovich, Stephanie Plum books.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

They aren't on Kindle but I have clicked to request them. The James Herriot books are great stories.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My daughter and I enjoyed the Study series by Maria V. Snyder. (It's not considered YA, but there's nothing racy in it)

Also, the Abhorsen trilogy by Garth Nix was a hit.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

You might try the 'Circle of Three' series by Isobel Bird. It centers around three high school girls who end up being best friends: one is a popular cheerleader type, one a funky artistic type who plays guitar and writes music, and one a real geek. There are 15 books in the series and they really need to be read in order but amazon labels them pretty clearly so you can tell which come first. They are well written and all on kindle. Among other things these books explore the values of pagan spirituality and the importance of being true to your own path whatever it may be, so if you have any problem with that you may not like them....but they are great teen books.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

What genre does she like? If she likes scifi I would suggest:
 
 











If she likes urban fantasy try this series:


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Some young adult books that I loved when I was younger that are along those lines are the Princess Diaries series (Meg Cabot), All-American Girl and its sequel Ready or Not (Meg Cabot), the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants series (Ann Brashares), and the Sloppy Firsts series (Megan McCafferty). They are all available in Kindle format.


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

I fully agree with the Uglies series, what great books. They may be sci-fi in the traditional sense of the world but I feel that their more of a reflection on our society today. My 15 year old who has only read Twilight loved these books as well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

InkHeart and its sequel InkSpell...supposed to be good. My best friends love them.
The Midnighters Series are good and very different


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

madrye said:


> I fully agree with the Uglies series, what great books. They may be sci-fi in the traditional sense of the world but I feel that their more of a reflection on our society today. My 15 year old who has only read Twilight loved these books as well.


Yep it speaks against the Paris Hilton wannabe girls. While it has a moral that whats inside is more important than looks it is also a great story!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

The Anne of Green Gables series.


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

The Legend of Witch Bane is for young adults and adults. The reviews are amazing. I just started it and so far it's awesome. Quite a deal for $.99


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read these in the past two years, and loved them all.... There were more young adult books on my list, but they don't seem to be making it to the Kindle very quickly.....


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I wish I could put the covers on here. they look great and more appealling.

Michael Scott's The secrets of the immortal life of Nicholas Flamel - The Alchemyst, The Magician, and in April The Sorceress.
Sylvia


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

*WOW*

Thanks for those recommendations, pidgeon92 - I'm not a 14-year-old girl (not even close ), but there are lot of books there that interest me.

My wallet, however, is putting you on "ignore"


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Ooh, The Book of Dahlia is on my to-read list


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

This is a great young adult book - just get the mobipocket version. It's won tons of awards and is FREE. (creative commons license)

http://craphound.com/littlebrother/download/












> What's Little Brother about?
> Marcus, a.k.a "w1n5t0n," is only seventeen years old, but he figures he already knows how the system works-and how to work the system. Smart, fast, and wise to the ways of the networked world, he has no trouble outwitting his high school's intrusive but clumsy surveillance systems.
> 
> But his whole world changes when he and his friends find themselves caught in the aftermath of a major terrorist attack on San Francisco. In the wrong place at the wrong time, Marcus and his crew are apprehended by the Department of Homeland Security and whisked away to a secret prison where they're mercilessly interrogated for days.
> ...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> My wallet, however, is putting you on "ignore"


How rude!



Not all of the books are Young Adult, but none of them are inappropriate for the age group. There were at least a dozen more that I really enjoyed that are not available for the Kindle yet.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When I was 14 I started reading Agatha Christie and Sherlock Holmes. . . . also Jane Austen and the Bronte's. Oh, and Mary Stewart. . . .

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

loved this when I first read this....five years ago when I was 14.

description: Vince Luca, 17, has a problem. His wealthy family runs the, uh, vending machine business in New York, and Vince is determined not to be part of it. Especially after a hot date is ruined when he finds that his older brother Tommy has conducted some business with Jimmy the Rat and hidden the messy and temporarily unconscious body in the trunk of Vince's car. His dad, the King of the Mob, is reasonable, sensible, lots of fun, gives great presents to his kids--and his name strikes the hearts of other mobsters to stone. 
Although Vince keeps a low profile at school, his family connection brings him unwanted advantages, like the birthday Porsche that gets him arrested on stolen vehicle charges, or the football game in which he makes touchdown after touchdown because word has gotten around and nobody is willing to tackle him. Even private conversations at home have to be carried on in the basement because the FBI has bugged the house and an agent is always listening. Vince's life is inextricably tangled up with the family business, no matter how hard he tries to stay out of it. How can he show them he's serious? Then he meets Kendra, and when she innocently reveals that her father's an FBI agent--that FBI agent--it's a match made in heaven. He thinks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> When I was 14 I started reading Agatha Christie and Sherlock Holmes. . . . also Jane Austen and the Bronte's. Oh, and Mary Stewart. . . .
> 
> Ann


A lot of Christie's are available on Kindle now, and I'm working my way through them. Most of my monthly book budget is being spent on Poirot and Marple.  And of course I got the Sherlock Holmes compilation for 80 cents.

I wish they would Kindleize Mary Stewart, especially _Airs Above the Ground_.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

What about Maeve Binchy's books? I know I read _Circle of Friends_ in college, and she has that and several others available on the Kindle.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

This historical novel, which is quite faithful to history, is highly readable, inexpensive, and by a member of this list. I've read it. It's wonderful.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you all so much...My daughter was thrilled to see so many recommendations.  She found a few and now has a list!!  Hopefully, this will make reading more enjoyable for her. thank you again.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Kate Brian "Private" series was pretty good.

http://privatenovels.com/

About a teenage girl at a private bording school on scholarship - dealing with the "in" crowd.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

vsch said:


> Thank you all so much...My daughter was thrilled to see so many recommendations. She found a few and now has a list!! Hopefully, this will make reading more enjoyable for her. thank you again.


Just out of curiosity, which ones did she like?

I'm always interested in hearing people's reading styles, so to speak.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

vsch said:


> Thank you all so much...My daughter was thrilled to see so many recommendations. She found a few and now has a list!! Hopefully, this will make reading more enjoyable for her. thank you again.


I bought a lot of books before finding things my grandson liked to read. Now he's got the bug. I hope that works for you daughter, too.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Classics like Anne Frank: Diary of a Young Girl,  (a version on kindle) 

To Kill a Mockingbird, 

Zlata's Diary (this seems to be "coming soon" to Kindle) 

The Freedom Writers Diary


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Ummmmm.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

And what LR's about to post.  Great books.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

(not on Kindle, but should be)

Neil Gaiman has written several books for young adult including 







  and on the edgier side .

Or if her tastes are more toward the fantasy realm:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Neverwhere is not really for teenagers. But it is 1000 times more appropriate for teens than are the Stephanie Plum books.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I picked up Wintersmith by Terry Pratchett recently for my 12yo daughter.  She enjoys fantasy with strong girl characters and anything by Tamora Pierce seems to fit that bill.  I've noticed that many of T. Pierce's are available via Kindle.  These are found in the YA section.  They came recommended by a teacher at school---can't say that I've read them myself.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My 19 yo neice and my friend's 14 yo daughter both love books by Lurlene McDaniel and she has 17 books available for the Kindle at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=lurlene+mcdaniel


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

The other day, in a fit of insanity, I went to BN to the kid's section with the crazy notion I might find some of the Danny Dunn books. Passing the YA area, I saw cover illustrations that looked like covers for NC17 or at least R rated books, if they use a scale similar to movies. I didn't stop to read back covers or otherwise see if the content seemed as out there as the cover art but it certainly makes one wonder what they are marketing to kids now.


----------

